# Do you have any relatives that you dont talk to anymore?



## Yahiko (Nov 15, 2016)

My father had a feud with his brother and since then he has cut ties with him. We haven't seen him for like 11 years. 

I hate it when this happens betweem family members.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Virus (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes cousins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 15, 2016)

no, but recently my friendship with my best friend ended. we were friends since the age of 12, and this was someone i thought would always be in my life. unfortunately, she was going through some things that made it impossible to continue speaking to each other.

i miss the great things about her. hopefully at some point in the future, she will be in a more positive space and we can be as cool as we once were. but i feel like that's not going to happen. once bridges are burned, they stay that way unless one of the two parties cares enough to make amends.

that wont be me this time, and it cant be me

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 15, 2016)

I leave no survivors.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 15, 2016)

I think I don't even know ALL my cousins  Our family tree is huge so yeah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes i have a lot i dont talk to anymore and i dont consider them my family.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

About half of my extended family on my dad's side are crazy balls religious. So I don't talk to them much outside of being polite at big family gatherings. 

My dad's sisters won't talk to each other or be in the same room. They had to sit on opposite sides of the hall at my wedding, lol. So I know what this is like for a family. It's weird, and people DO take sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Nov 15, 2016)

No. I don't know enough about the few family members on the fringes to dislike them, and the rest of my family is pretty close.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 17, 2016)

Not really.

If I do, then I don't know of them yet.


----------



## Roman (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, I'm kinda distant from my counsin's family as we rarely actually talk to each other but we're still fairly close I guess. I can see myself still getting along with my younger cousin and her husband's a really cool guy too, tho my elder cousin already seems pretty distant from her own parents, nvm me


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2016)

I haven't spoken to my father in close to three years, and before that there was a gap of about 2. Never had any real bond with him, then he went into a depression-psychosis/megalomania/schizophrenia/narcissism trainwreck and never got off. Really fucked over my sister emotionally (she's in mental health care and always had a good bond, so she had a lot of trouble letting go) and stalking/threatening my mom and her new boyfriend after the divorce. I'm glad to be rid of him and have no intention of ever reconnecting.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 19, 2016)

my parents have like 10 siblings each and most of said siblings have similar amount of children. you take a guess.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2016)

When I was young my parents used to take me and my sister to all the family gatherings and shit. Grateful that I had a fun childhood with all my cousins/other family. I was really close to a lot of my cousins, but once I hit around my teen years that all kind of faded. My parents still went to the gatherings and stuff while I decided to just stay home or hang out with friends. Haven't really spoken with any of them since. Though for the last couple of years I've been going to my aunt's place every now and then as she hosts parties with the fam and shit. Cousins don't come around anymore as they're all off doing their own thing.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> my parents have like 10 siblings each and most of said siblings have similar amount of children. you take a guess.


Fucking I thought my extended family was big. 

my grandad had six siblings each of them had on average 5 kids each of those kids had 5+ kids meaning there's a lot of us.


----------



## Kishu (Nov 19, 2016)

Between me having bad social anxiety and my family's tendency to forget I exist, I have to say that there are relatives I don't talk to.  We're not on bad terms or anything though.

Sometimes I worry that I upset some of them at some point-- that they don't like me-- and that's why they forget about me, but I think that's just the social anxiety disorder talking more than anything else.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 24, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Do you have any relatives that you dont talk to anymore?



Yes.
All of them.

Fuck family.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2016)

My aunt from dad's side. I remember seeing her once in a wedding and I greeted her, but she soon walked away. Later that night she sent me a message on bookface through her son's account, telling me that she didn't recognize me and whatnot. Bitch.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 28, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> I think I don't even know ALL my cousins  Our family tree is huge so yeah





Same here

And it doesn't help that 90% of my relatives are either in Africa or some other end of the world


----------



## Marco (Nov 28, 2016)

All of my dad's family. We'd never been close since I'd been a little kid (my parents are divorced). Hardly used to talk to his brother/sisters.

Around 3-4 years ago, there was some family drama between me and my dad's girlfriend (now wife) and my father and I haven't spoken since. And then my grandmother (father's mom) also passed away and so there isn't really anyone I care to talk to.

He's always been an idiot, though. Was still fun to grab a few drinks with him some time.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 2, 2016)

My mother's family unanimously banished the wife and children of a dead brother years ago because their behaviour was unacceptably rude, but there was an entire history in this situation that even dragged back all the way to before they came to Europe. I don't like that we cut ties like that but they didn't really try to get back to the family, so I guess I haven't spoken to them in about 5 years.

Then there's the three sons of my oldest aunt (again from my mother's side) who committed actual fraud and stole money of the company they had with a few other cousins. For some reason some family members started taking their side and ever since then the family has kinda been split in half. I've never spoken to the cousins again (don't miss them), and I rarely see some others members including another aunt who I miss tediously. 

So though my family is big I only talk ot half of them. I find that unfortunate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swift (Dec 4, 2016)

My family tree is huge and I possibly can't keep up with everyone I want to. I have enough trouble trying to stay in touch with old friends...


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't talk to any of my cousins, aunts, uncles, grandma, grandpa etc 

only my mum, dad, and three sisters


----------



## John Wick (Dec 4, 2016)

Freechoice said:


> I don't talk to any of my cousins, aunts, uncles, grandma, grandpa etc
> 
> only my mum, dad, and three sisters


three sisters?


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 5, 2016)

VAK said:


> three sisters?



It was the worst growing up


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 3, 2017)

Currently my older brother, because he beat me.

Doesn't help that we're still living under the same roof.

Actually it runs in the family, my mom doesn't talk to her relatives anymore, and for years we didn't talk to my father's relatives, especially one of his sisters (and still don't).

Like I didn't talk to my cousins on my dad's side for almost 20 years. I was less than 7 when they visited us once. And I haven't talked to my cousins on my mom's side for about 15 years.

Our family is fucked up.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Currently my older brother, because he beat me.
> 
> Doesn't help that we're still living under the same roof.


brotherly love and all that me and my brother used to fight all the time.

when we kick the shit out of our little brothers it's a sign of love.


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 3, 2017)

VAK said:


> brotherly love and all that me and my brother used to fight all the time.
> 
> when we kick the shit out of our little brothers it's a sign of love.


Oh is it a sign of love to kick someone in the neck when they're down?

And threaten to slit their throat too, like a sacrificial lamb?

Not sure if it's relevant, but he's close to fourty.And I'm 27. So it's not like a bunch of kids playing with each other.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Oh is it a sign of love to kick someone in the neck when they're down?


your brother fights like a coward tbh.

but like me and my brother did some fucked up shit to one another I remember punching him so hard in the face that his lip got stuck in his braces. 

I put him in a sleeper hold so many times. 

I never kicked him when he was down though that's a 100% dick move.


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 3, 2017)

VAK said:


> your brother fights like a coward tbh.
> 
> but like me and my brother did some fucked up shit to one another I remember punching him so hard in the face that his lip got stuck in his braces.
> 
> ...


Well I'm a girl, and I can't even punch him in the face if I wanted to.He's much taller than me.

So I was pretty much unable to do anything, and I'm against violence anyway.So I wasn't trying to fight with him.

But I'm sure that you're right, after all it's not like I ended up being unable to move my neck for a month or so.

And damn right he's a coward, prior to that he beat an elderly man, who is around 65 years old (at the very least).


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 3, 2017)

If I don't talk to someone related to me anymore its mainly because I barely get out  anymore

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Well I'm a girl, and I can't even punch him in the face if I wanted to.He's much taller than me.
> 
> So I was pretty much unable to do anything, and I'm against violence anyway.So I wasn't trying to fight with him.
> 
> ...



Jesus you're a girl and he hit you.

Don't take this the wrong way but your brother sounds like a twat and mods don't ban me for saying this but he's a fucking cowardly prick too, there's another word I like to use in this circumstance but I get told off when I use it.


I can't give any advice that won't implicate me in some kind of crime but if he does it again call the 5-0 and get him nicked I'm sure they love women beaters in prison.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 3, 2017)

VAK said:


> Jesus you're a girl and he hit you.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your brother sounds like a twat and mods don't ban me for saying this but he's a fucking cowardly prick too, there's another word I like to use in this circumstance but I get told off when I use it.
> 
> ...


...yeah it says so in my profile.

Well I don't know, things are very corrupt around here so he might get away with it. But thanks for the advice, and yeah try not to get banned again lol.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> ...yeah it says so in my profile.
> 
> Well I don't know, things are very corrupt around here so he might get away with it. But thanks for the advice, and yeah try not to get banned again lol.



I don't click on peoples profiles and do that stalking shit, there's plenty of thirsty virgins to hound you for being a woman. 

if it's corrupt then you know you can bribe and get them to give him a pasting right? I remember when I was working in Asia and we used to bribe the police all the time to get them to leave us alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Jan 3, 2017)

VAK said:


> I don't click on peoples profiles and do that stalking shit, there's plenty of thirsty virgins to hound you for being a woman.
> 
> if it's corrupt then you know you can bribe and get them to give him a pasting right? I remember when I was working in Asia and we used to bribe the police all the time to get them to leave us alone.


Oh ok, that's a valid point, although it's just mentioned right there, on the right under my avatar. Don't remember what it's called.

Lol this is prolly the first time someone is suggesting that I should resort to bribery, but I guess it's doable.Not that I would want to do that, I hate the thought of it actually.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Oh ok, that's a valid point, although it's just mentioned right there, on the right under my avatar. Don't remember what it's called.
> 
> Lol this is prolly the first time someone is suggesting that I should resort to bribery, but I guess it's doable.Not that I would want to do that, I hate the thought of it actually.


Luckily for you I don't charge for advice. 

make sure when they beat him they keep him for a couple of nights in the drunk tank for lolz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a crazy uncle who called me a whore and threatened to sue me because I made fun of him 6 years ago when I was only 15 years old. He also ruined by little brother's birthday party once when he picked a fight with my mother's friends.  Fortunately everyone else in the family recognizes that he is a crazy douchebag.

Also, my mother and her sister don't talk to each other anymore, they had a fight several years ago. However I have no problem with my aunt personally so I will talk to her if I see her (but I still haven't seen her in years)


----------



## Stein (Jan 4, 2017)

My uncle drove away from my grandmother's nursing home when my mother and I arrived due to a feud he had with her a few years ago. The nurses had called both my mother and uncle because they knew that my grandmother would die that day. So in the end my uncle wouldn't be with the mother who had sacrificed so much for him when she died due to a petty spat.
Can't forgive him for that.


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2017)

Far too many to list honestly. There have been some Jerry Springer level drama in some cases.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 6, 2017)

Desperately trying to lessen contact with family members but goddamn being in an Asian family makes that hard


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 11, 2017)

both my uncles on my mothers and fathers sides of the families are people i can't speak to, my mother's brother tried to kill his mother (so my grandma) and is ??? somewhere out there, who knows. dad's brother scammed my dad out of a load of money so they're not on speaking terms, i semi-interact with one of my cousins on that side of the family tho. on a personal level i'd like to cut off my abusive parents but they roped me back in by being "nice" for 3 or so years so kinda screwed on that front unless they do something new again, it's been a while since anything actually happened... gotta love family drama.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2017)

yeah a cousin of mine, the gal was always trying to instigate conflicts with me and other family members despite the fact we welcomed her with open arms, she thrived on that shit

I don't hate her but tha's not the kind of person I wanna keep close


----------



## Darkmatter (May 10, 2017)

I guess the closest family member would be my Grandparents (My mother's Step-Dad & Mother). Aside of how much of a shitty parent they have been to my mother when she was growing up, this issue stemmed years ago when my parents negotiated with them, because we plan on moving to the United States (and I was still in 7th Grade, so between 10-11 years ago). It was simply just re-organizing the house they lived in so that we could move (plus, they had a miniature house in the back, which was convenient), so we all thought "What could go wrong with that?".
Everything went wrong from there, which was the biggest mistake my parents have ever made. From there, the money that was sent there either disappeared, or they used it for something (which I'm more inclined to believe they used the money to buy Building equipment, because my Grandfather is a stubborn fuck who chased away workers, which leaves it to him to do the construction all alone). Either way, that was the first straw.
Then when my Sister moved to the U.S. back in 2008 (where she started High School in her Senior Year), she had to live in an under-constructing house. Luckily for her, she managed to move out of the house and went to Jacksonville to University of North Florida.
Eventually comes us, with me starting High School and my brothers starting Middle School. By the grace of god, my Grandfather's sister had a house that we could live in for now (mainly because she understands what we're going through with her moronic brother), and it was a very nice place (all that mattered was that we paid Bills to her and kept the house clean and organized) until in 2014 where she passed away. From there, the situation forced us to move out and we're all living in an incomplete house.
Oh yeah, did I forgot to mention that my Grandparents are hoarders? That was another straw that my mother took (and let's just say it was a bitch to move all the shit they had into the back house).
As for me? The moments where my Grandfather literally made my mother cried (twice) was the moment I felt he fucking crossed the line (how in the hell did I not burst into a deep-state rage and didn't engaged into a conflict against him, I will never know), and this is coming from someone who's closer to my mother.

However, what really broke the camel's back was allowing my mother's Aunt to live with us. It wasn't a big issue at first, because she was a family member that my grandparents knew. However, when my mother heard that her Aunt moved here because her Brother told her to move with my Grandmother (on top of my grandmother accepting such request), she was absolutely furious. At this point, my family was divided between my Grandparents & my mother's Aunt, and us (the only person who doesn't mind such is my Dad, which is surprising because he's the type of guy who doesn't take shit but also tends to be more optimistic). It's also uncomforting for me to see her around because I don't even fucking know her, and neither does my brothers.

TL;DR: My mother rarely speaks with my Grandparents (her Step-Dad and her Mother) because of Finances related to refurnishing the house, the house we're currently living in, Social matters (including Religion; my mother stopped celebrating Easter because my Grandfather made it religious), her Childhood life, and now another member living with us. I rarely speak with them because of the shit they've done to my mother and me.


----------



## Fin (May 10, 2017)

Nope were dysfunctional, but at least we have each other.


----------



## savior2005 (May 11, 2017)

who needs relatives when we have each other on the narutoforums

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (May 11, 2017)

My aunt.

She moved to a different state, minimal contact with her ever since. Nothing broke it, it's just the distance that kind of made it fade.


----------



## RainAngel (May 11, 2017)

So far, an entire side of my family (my father's side). 

It's really not sad at all. If I'm in the same country as them, I'm far too close to them. Can't wait to finally move away for good.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 12, 2017)

My extended family is pretty much scattered around the world so communication with them has been difficult. My mom's side of the family is all in Kurdistan, and while all of my aunts and uncles and grandma on my mom's side love me to bits, and always attempt to talk to me, call me on Whatsapp, and pretty much always make some attempt to stay in my life. It's my fault that I'm not as close to them. I go months without speaking to them, and it's not because I want to but there is a language barrier (my Kurdish sucks ass) and just the whole "what am I supposed to talk to them about?" 

My dad's side of the family are all in Europe. His side is the side I probably don't talk to either barely or at all. I don't have a problem with them, on the contrary, my dad's side of the family is less traditional and their views line up more with mine. I wish I was closer to them and talked to them more, and I wish they made more of an attempt to talk to me and to keep in touch. My dad just doesn't think us having a relationship with his side of the family is important so I'm more distant from them.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 12, 2017)

I pretty much only talk to my immediate family which is my mom and dad and sister. Did speak to my aunt till she passed away.


----------



## savior2005 (May 12, 2017)

I no longer talk to the majority of my family. I use to do my best to keep contact with them by reaching out and visiting as often as possible, but they never did the same. eventually i gave up and started visiting less or never. If i do see them, they will say shit like "o, you don't reach out", to which I respond "it goes both ways u kno".

However, its funny that some of my cousins reach out to each other as well as to my siblings, but never too me. I use to wonder y this was, but I simply gave up thinking.


----------



## Gin (May 12, 2017)

most of my extended fam 'cause they're back in europe 

none that are actively estranged or anything tho


----------



## Angel (May 17, 2017)

I have no kind of relationship with my older brother. We never got along, and we haven't spoken in a couple of years. I have no issues with never speaking to him again.


----------



## Shukumei (May 23, 2017)

I grew up with my best friend and considered her to be like a sister, but I ended up having to finally cut her off to maintain my sanity; she became physically, emotionally, verbally, and sexually abusive, and (among an ocean of other red flags) was demanding that I be her slave, exist only for her sake, obey her every command, and isolate myself from everyone else in my life besides her. She insisted I had no say in the matter, and I chose to get the fuck out. She doesn't understand why, since she's never done anything wrong. I'm sure she's created some mental narrative that I must be an asshole who was lying to her our entire lives and never cared about her one bit, or that I'm an imposter and the _real_ me would never have left her. I'm pleasantly surprised that she hasn't been stalking and harassing me since then.


----------



## kire (May 27, 2017)

A couple of my cousins that took advantage of my grandmother and left her with a thousand dollar energy bill.  They stayed with her for years, and when I say "stayed" I mean leeched from.  They even stole her TV and dryer.  They are malicious bottom feeders and I wish them nothing but misfortune.  I better not see them at a funeral or there's going to be a scene.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 5, 2017)

I try to avoid my sister. Although that doesn't always work since she's on my FB, has my number, and sometimes I have to see her. =/ Plus, she has a kid, whom I like to see and hear about.

Years ago she cornered me and nearly forced me to come out to her (well, it was partially my fault, too). At first she seemed really supportive, but it very quickly turned sour. I suppose not being supportive wouldn't have completely put the rift in between us. It was the way she went about it. On occasions where the family was together (like in the car) she would make comments which were a 100% intentional dig at me while avoiding being completely obvious to the rest of my family. I couldn't retort because of the position I was in and just got really visibly agitated. Of course, it all gets blamed on me.

My sister was a bully, and I don't need that in my life.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 11, 2017)

I almost do not talk to my cousin, almost like a sis, but different cities and her being all over her kid kinda not helping


----------



## Jessica (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes, my father's side of the family which includes all relatives on that side because they're all horrible, petty people.

But I love everyone on my mother's side quite a lot.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't talk to anyone pretty much, on either side. Only my mom and her brother. Dad left when I was young and his side of the family disappeared alongside him so eh.


----------



## Taisaku (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't have any contact with my father or his side of the family, I'm pretty sure my step brother and sister don't even know about me


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 18, 2017)

No, not talking to your family is extremly weird


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 18, 2017)

Most people from my mother's side.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> No, not talking to your family is extremly weird


what if your family was all blind, deaf and mute then talking to them would be weird cos they couldn't hear you and if you tried sign language then the couldn't see you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Asriel (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm trying to avoid talking to my mother after the way she treated me on mother's day.


----------



## MasterORB (Jul 10, 2017)

Everyone, from My mother and father sides. 
I have a complicated family history.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 10, 2017)

Don't have close family ties.


----------



## Cereza (Jul 31, 2017)

I haven't talked to my dad in 5 years


----------



## John Wick (Aug 1, 2017)

Cereza said:


> I haven't talked to my dad in 5 years


Is this why you're pursuing a dude that's 18 years your senior?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cereza (Aug 1, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Is this why you're pursuing a dude that's 18 years your senior?



no, the older guy is just my type of guy

my dad disowned me when I got married too young.


----------



## mali (Aug 4, 2017)

dont speak to my dads side of the family. i dont really dislike them but they've done some shit that's left a bad taste in my mouth in the past (on more than one occasion). plus i dont even know them like that for me to be building bridges. and im just bad at maintaining relationships by default so theres also that working against them now that i think about it.


----------

